# Sig P320



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/40...c0c9a2adcadac390f2f90b38cc3cef1&uprof=45&dr=1


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Article never said why the firearm was disallowed?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The problem happens if the firearm is dropped. I think it can discharge if dropped making them a bit of a safety hazard. It seems unlikely but if it could happen the gun is probably not suitable for law enforcement.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Article never said why the firearm was disallowed?


I got the impression it was unsuitable due to the fact it could go off if handled unsafely. I tend to think thats true with all fire arms though... But if it helps bring S&W stock back up, hey cool


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought I read they fixed the issue? They are still selling them. I had to work in the hood last week and Vance's had several for sale.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This post didn't have any info on the issue


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

There's plenty of info on the issue on the web. Sig has issued a notice and voluntary recall. More details about it will be out next week. The military issued 320 doesn't seem to be effected.
The 320 has to be dropped in a very specific way to go off. It does go off though so that's not good at all.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

All this hysteria and there are millions of Series 70 1911s out there......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Longhorn said:


> All this hysteria and there are millions of Series 70 1911s out there......


I know I love my series 70 Colts


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^ x2!!!!!


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I've watched every video on the 320's issue. Best explanation given said it was due to the trigger's mass. They used the triggers remaining from the now discontinued P250, which was a quite large chunk of steel meant for a hammer driven gun. 

If the 320 was dropped and landed perfectly at a 30 degree angle so the beavertail and slide impacted the ground, inertia caused the heavy trigger to travel far enough backward to discharge the weapon. 

Seems that Sig has fixed the problem by replacing the old P250 triggers they were using with the trimmed down triggers designed for the 320 X-Five Competition guns. There's a new video out there of Sig hosting a bunch of writers and other industry people demonstrating dropping assorted 320s with the new triggers several times each and not one discharge. 

I'd still buy a 320 if the price was right.


----------

